# Growing Up



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I looked to the sticky posts at the top and the pics were gone for the growing stages of the chicks. So, I thought I'll ask everyone how the process goes, like from day 1 of hatching to day (something) when they are considered able to be sold or given away. I want to be prepared and the best caretaker I can be for my newborns.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That sticky posts shows a bird who is growing much slower than what is expected.. I would refer to srtiels grow chart. If you compare both charts you can see OBVIOUS differences.
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...current=cockatiel-baby-growth-Copy-SAMPLE.jpg

My birds seemed to follow that chart almost exactly.

Do you plan on handfeeding?

Also, chicks normally wean between 8-10 weeks. So They can be re-homed after that time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Below are several things you can print out. ALL are in *Jpeg format*, so copy and save in a program like Windows Photo Gallery. All are sized to be printed out on 8.5" x 11" paper. The forms can be printed out on 3 hole paper to be put in a binder. The cockatiel gowth chart can be printed on matte photo paper, and framed or laminated if desired. All are for *private use only.* Enjoy...


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I don't plan on had-feeding them. I would love to, but I have to much work to do for that. The parents will feed them, and I will bond with them in order to get them used to socializing with humans.

Thank you for the charts!

I think I have may have waited too long, but how long do I have until I can't band them?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It appears the chick on the chart was banded at about 10 days old.
It probably is too late for you to get closed bands. When you get bands you normally have to become a member of something like the NCS (National Cockatiel Society) and on top of that it can take a few weeks for them to even be shipped to you.
However, it isn't that big of a deal if they aren't banded. You can always become a member if you plan on breeding in the future.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. Thank you Cheryl!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to myself, I always wait to band my birds when they are weaned. While growing, prior to weaning the foot and joints are swollen, thus why it is harder to band past 10 days. By the time they are weaned the swelling has gone down. 

I also order my bands from L&M: http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lm_bird_leader_site/redirect.html You can request that you want the bands traceable in the file they set-up for you. I also order split bands for the birds I can not get bands on. I use the same breeder code for all my species of birds. With L&M I start my bands: 24R (breeder code) FL (state) then year and then the #'s. You can reques they color bands you want or ask them to do them in the current color used by the Societies.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you srtiels. I really wanted to make this first nest of babies a professional one by giving them bands. That's great that I'll still have a chance to do so.


----------

